# SS Ariguani and SS Tilapa - Fyffes Line



## ianalex (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a typewriter from a passenger G.W Reid who sailed from Kingston Jamaica of the SS Ariguani on 28.2.1949. He had a stateroom on this Fyffes line ship. I think he may have sailed to Jamaica from Newport, Wales on the SS Tilaoa in 1945. The typewriter had the ships label on the case and I am trying to find out who G.W. Reid was and any information as to what happened to him.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

You should also post this request under the shipping Lines Elder and Fyffes you may more hits.


----------



## ianalex (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks John, Will try that. Ian


----------

